

Aerofex: an all terrain hover-bike that is reminiscent of Star Wars tech - damian2000
http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/futureoftech/hover-bike-lets-you-drive-jedi-956125

======
7952
I wonder why they dont just add wheels? Use the air to cushion and smooth out
the ride. Its going to hit the ground anyway.

